# First litter of Four



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Despite the sheer size of this girlie, I woke up to find only four babies, though they are fairly large! All look healthy, with fully bellies. 
























(Just to show the size)


----------



## Jockey (Apr 26, 2015)

SO cute ^.^


----------

